# Dripbox 160 - KangerTech



## Petrus



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 14


----------



## Greyz

Seeing this makes holding back on the original Dripbox worth it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Nice, I am surprised it took so long

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Effjh

Now we talking!


----------



## zadiac

Now they're getting there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## zadiac

http://www.vaporizersdistributor.com/kanger-dripbox-160w-starter-kit-p-308.html


----------



## Nailedit77

Just as i get mine they do this

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Deckie

Desk squonker

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta

Great find! It is really ugly, but that doesn't mean I won't be getting one!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Thanks for posting @Petrus 

This looks very interesting
Dual battery regulated squonker....

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Andre

Fantastic. Well done Kangertech.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Cespian

Despite sincerely not liking the Rolo for its size and anti-pocket shape... my love for the current dripbox forces me to buy this! I really like that theyve change the posts from 2 holes to 4 (proper Velo style) because that's currently one of my biggest gripes of the Dripbox.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## MorneW

*Kanger DRIPBOX 160W Starter Kit*


*

*


The new revision of the hot selling Dripbox has landed at Breazy.com. The DRIPBOX 160W Starter Kit features a new threshold of 160 wattsof power output. Adjustable temperature is one of the two biggest changes in the DRIPBOX 160W Starter Kit, with the second being the ability to now use temperature control on your builds. The DRIPBOX 160W Starter Kit also features an RBA that allows vapers who enjoy creating their own builds to mount their claptons and micros. The new revision also offers the option of mouth to lung or direct lung inhale air intake. The new DRIPBOX 160W Starter Kit features something for everyone.



DRIPBOX 160W Starter Kit:

7ml Juice Capacity

160 Watt Output

Temperature Control: Ni200,Ti

Replaceable Dual 18650 Batteries (Not Included):Samsung 25r 18650

Pre-made coils

On-Board USB Charging

Adjustable airflow

13mm Air Intakes/ 2mm MTL Intakes

Interchangable Chuff Cap

Optional Ceramic Coil

RBA Base/Deck



Compatible batteries for this mod: Samsung 25r 18650 or Efest 18650


----------



## Cespian

Oh and brace yourselves... overflow of dripboxes in the classifieds are coming

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BhavZ

MorneW said:


> *Kanger DRIPBOX 160W Starter Kit*
> 
> 
> *
> View attachment 53758
> *
> 
> 
> The new revision of the hot selling Dripbox has landed at Breazy.com. The DRIPBOX 160W Starter Kit features a new threshold of 160 wattsof power output. Adjustable temperature is one of the two biggest changes in the DRIPBOX 160W Starter Kit, with the second being the ability to now use temperature control on your builds. The DRIPBOX 160W Starter Kit also features an RBA that allows vapers who enjoy creating their own builds to mount their claptons and micros. The new revision also offers the option of mouth to lung or direct lung inhale air intake. The new DRIPBOX 160W Starter Kit features something for everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> DRIPBOX 160W Starter Kit:
> 
> 7ml Juice Capacity
> 
> 160 Watt Output
> 
> Temperature Control: Ni200,Ti
> 
> Replaceable Dual 18650 Batteries (Not Included):Samsung 25r 18650
> 
> Pre-made coils
> 
> On-Board USB Charging
> 
> Adjustable airflow
> 
> 13mm Air Intakes/ 2mm MTL Intakes
> 
> Interchangable Chuff Cap
> 
> Optional Ceramic Coil
> 
> RBA Base/Deck
> 
> 
> 
> Compatible batteries for this mod: Samsung 25r 18650 or Efest 18650


I bit disappointing that it does not do TC for SS but hopefully the device is upgradeable and they will launch a SS profile for it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Looks better than the 70w thats for sure. Will be patiently awaiting local reviews very much interested


----------



## MorneW

I would have been happy with a single batt vw device.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/dripbox-160.t22931/unread

Merge mods?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Have moved the abpve 5/6 posts to this thread. They were in another similar thread.


----------



## WARMACHINE

BhavZ said:


> I bit disappointing that it does not do TC for SS but hopefully the device is upgradeable and they will launch a SS profile for it.


Does anyone still use SS ?


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Have moved the abpve 5/6 posts to this thread. They were in another similar thread.


Now to move it to New Product Watch. Eish, the life of a moderator!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Cespian

WARMACHINE said:


> Does anyone still use SS ?



Rather have and not need than need and not have.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> Now to move it to New Product Watch. Eish, the life of a moderator!



Thread moved to "New product watch" subforum
Thanks @Andre

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

WARMACHINE said:


> Does anyone still use SS ?


A good few people that I know still use SS

IMO SS is leagues better than crappy Ni or Ti

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## WARMACHINE

BhavZ said:


> A good few people that I know still use SS
> 
> IMO SS is leagues better than crappy Ni or Ti


Nichrome is the future

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

WARMACHINE said:


> Nichrome is the future


But you cannot use it in TC mode.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## WARMACHINE

Andre said:


> But you cannot use it in TC mode.


Never tried Nichrome in TC mode, it is great in wattage mode, only wire I use on my mechs, SS just seems to fail on all my mech builds, either takes forever to fire up and/or the flavours are muted, compared to similar Nichrome builds.

Good to see that SS has a strong following, I thought it would go the same way as Ti and Ni wires


----------



## 6ghost9

WARMACHINE said:


> Never tried Nichrome in TC mode, it is great in wattage mode, only wire I use on my mechs, SS just seems to fail on all my mech builds, either takes forever to fire up and/or the flavours are muted, compared to similar Nichrome builds.
> 
> Good to see that SS has a strong following, I thought it would go the same way as Ti and Ni wires



SS is all I use. Personally I think its miles ahead of Kanthal

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre

WARMACHINE said:


> Never tried Nichrome in TC mode, it is great in wattage mode, only wire I use on my mechs, SS just seems to fail on all my mech builds, either takes forever to fire up and/or the flavours are muted, compared to similar Nichrome builds.
> 
> Good to see that SS has a strong following, I thought it would go the same way as Ti and Ni wires


You cannot use Nichrome in TC mode is my understanding. I like my SS, mostly for TC vaping.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stevape;)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Stosta

Stevape;) said:


> View attachment 53792


Is niace! I liike!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lehan

Just saw this posted on Kangertech's FB page.

I love the look of it and if it holds op to the standard that the Dripbox set, i will most definitely have to get myself one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouder

WELL... It looks like I will be squonking very soon...

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kaizer

Wait.... Ceramic Coils?



That means ceramic coils exist for the Reo's as well?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike

Time to get a squonker it seems!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6


----------



## Yiannaki

Agreed! @Mike

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Duffie12

Hmm, now if only they release an 80W single battery version. Kinda like the current dripbox but with variable wattage.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## valdero

The kbox 200 chip can do nichrome TC, they should have put it in the dripbox imo, suppose the have to cut costs where they can


----------



## Deckie

Release date 20/06/2016

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Deckie said:


> Release date 20/06/2016


Gives me a little time to save! Wait... Not really

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Baker

Deckie said:


> Release date 20/06/2016



Damn, now that I've seen it, i dont know if i can survive that long without it...


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Sufficed to say.... I'll own at least one of these

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Neal

All working out very well for me I must say. Will be in UK for 3 months from start of June, I have to have the shiny version, Yiippppeeee, let's go a squonking!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## wahe3bru

Was planning to get the Dropbox in July... Now hopefully I see this new guy in KL on holiday to make it that much enjoyable

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

wahe3bru said:


> Was planning to get the Dropbox in July... Now hopefully I see this new guy in KL on holiday to make it that much enjoyable


Dropbox, love it

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stosta

WARMACHINE said:


> Dropbox, love it


Every time! Even Google for the first month it was out kept on correcting me.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Nailedit77

Fasttech doing pre orders @ $48.95


----------



## Stosta

Sickboy77 said:


> Fasttech doing pre orders @ $48.95


So we should be paying about a grand from local vendors? Not bad, let the saving begin!!! *Puts vape family up for sale*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JakesSA

TCR for different wires, NiChrome is at the top which barely moves with temperature, SS316 is second with very little change and last is Ni200 ...

Whether NiChrome TC works on Kanger products is speculation, it does however allow you to fire NiChrome builds down to 0.05 if I am not mistaken ..

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## JakesSA

Here the tables for those charts NiChrome at the top, SS316 second and Ni200 at the bottom

It tells me that a 0.1 Ohm coil will change to the following resistance when it hits 250 degrees.
NiChrome: 0.102 = 0.002 Ohm difference
SS316 : 0.12 = 0.02 Ohm difference 
Ni200: 0.238 =0.238 Ohm difference 

Now for the TC enthusiast the important part lies between 200 and 250, let's look at the difference there, here I state the resistance at 200 degrees and 250 degrees and the difference between them:

NiChrome: 0.1019 and 0.102 = 0.001 Ohm difference
SS316: 0.116 and 0.12 = 0.004 Ohm difference 
Ni200: 0.208 and 0.238 =0.03 Ohm difference 

Now keep in mind there is 50 degrees between 200 and 250 and divide the difference calculated above into 50 you may see that the change in resistance is so small that is highly unlikely that NiChrome can be regulated accurately, even SS316 is dubious for fine control on a TC build.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 2


----------



## KimVapeDashian

Andre said:


> You cannot use Nichrome in TC mode is my understanding. I like my SS, mostly for TC vaping.



I like that SS can be used on VW or TC modes... 

@WARMACHINE You can add me to another, whom still uses SS as well.

That said, kanthal claptons are my preferred VW wire over SS if purely for VW

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke

I was using Nichrome for years and everybody cried 'Kanthal!!'. Now I use S/S and everybody cries 'Nichrome!!'.

Just can't win.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

I use SS quite a lot. i find its the most stable of the TC wires.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nailedit77

KimVapeDashian said:


> I like that SS can be used on VW or TC modes...
> 
> @WARMACHINE You can add me to another, whom still uses SS as well.
> 
> That said, kanthal claptons are my preferred VW wire over SS if purely for VW


Can SS be used in normal power mode, like using kanthal in non TC mode?


----------



## zadiac

Sickboy77 said:


> Can SS be used in normal power mode, like using kanthal in non TC mode?



Yes it can, but keep in mind, the resistance of SS is much lower than Kanthal. So you'll need more wraps than with Kanthal.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus

Sickboy77 said:


> Can SS be used in normal power mode, like using kanthal in non TC mode?


Yes you can

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nailedit77

Thanks guys, will give this a go and see how it goes


----------



## Nailedit77



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## brotiform

Great looking kit , but why a white usb cable


----------



## Deckie

brotiform said:


> Great looking kit , but why a white usb cable


I think it's because they put a white USB cable in the box

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## brotiform

Lol i know , but the whole kit is black , a black cable would just finish it off nicely. Just me being pedantic


----------



## skola

The picture of the setup on the box and user booklet shows that the black mod has black buttons and the RDA has no red logo.. I hope it's actually like the one on the box. Much prefer the aesthetics of the full black one.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Stosta

skola said:


> The picture of the setup on the box and user booklet shows that the black mod has black buttons and the RDA has no red logo.. I hope it actually like the one on the box. Much prefer the aesthetics of the full black one.


Yeah, the buttons are looking a bit crappy and cheap too.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre

Sickboy77 said:


> View attachment 54505


Ooh, looking forward to your review.


----------



## Nailedit77

Andre said:


> Ooh, looking forward to your review.


Lol, I wish I had one... found this pic online and thought id post it with the box and all contents..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wahe3bru

anyone else notice the juice bottle has a lid


----------



## Andre

wahe3bru said:


> anyone else notice the juice bottle has a lid


Yes, a very good addition as you can then just switch out with another bottle, cap the one coming out and leave it for next time. I have a horde of Reo bottles, each marked for the juice in there.
Hopefully, this time around they will release spare bottles with the mod.


----------



## Casper

I must say this product from Kanger really drew my attention! I like it....I like it a-lot!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus

I see the UK squonkers are busy playing with their kits.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Neal

All seems good, but my OCD is struggling the Kangertech trait of black mods with red buttons. Surely black buttons would look a lot cooler? Or is that just me? Still fancy this device big time and have sold 2 of my children to medical research to fund the shiny version.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nailedit77

Eish


----------



## WARMACHINE




----------



## Andre

WARMACHINE said:


>



Yeah or nay?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Baker

Rob Fisher said:


>




Uncle Rob, there is a dripbox 160 thread, so why are u posting this here?


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Baker 
I have moved that slideshow to the dripbox thread


----------



## Ravynheart

To be honest, the 160 doesn't look pocket or handbag friendly. Unlike the original dripbox. Which is why I got the Dripbox in the first place. My rolo was a nightmare to fit in my handbag or pocket. What I do like about the 160 is that it is regulated. I guess it's always a toss up between size, power and practicality.


----------



## Deckie

I'm 


Ravynheart said:


> To be honest, the 160 doesn't look pocket or handbag friendly. Unlike the original dripbox. Which is why I got the Dripbox in the first place. My rolo was a nightmare to fit in my handbag or pocket. What I do like about the 160 is that it is regulated. I guess it's always a toss up between size, power and practicality.


sure that in the not too distant future they'll bring a single regulated DripBox.


----------



## ShamZ

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-kanger-dripbox-160w-kit

Will just leave this here for you guys

*EDIT: Sorry if this is old news lol, I was out of action yesterday afternoon.


----------

